# Christmas Trees...Real or Fake?



## Herb G. (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm interested to see your answers as wood guys to the age old question.
Do you prefer a real tree or a fake tree for Christmas?

Those who don't celebrate Christmas are exempt.

I prefer a real tree, but it has to be the right kind.
I don't like those with short, sharp, pokey needles.
The long soft needles don't work either because you can't hang ornaments on them.


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 25, 2018)

My boss tells me every year that I perfer real trees .. just saying

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 25, 2018)

except mine says the opposite, real ones set off her allergies.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 25, 2018)

I’ve never had a real tree  plus my wife has the same problem as @Tony ’s

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 25, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> I’ve never had a real tree  plus my wife has the same problem as @Tony ’s


Don't feel alone Lou. When I was a kid we couldn't have one because my little sister was allergic to them too.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 25, 2018)

We had real trees when the kids were younger, but now our tree fits in a box.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 25, 2018)

Christmas has never been the same for me after my mother passed, she made it so special for the family. My mother used to have this little ceramic tree with lights that she would put out every year. After she passed I inherited it, for many years it was the only tree or decoration that I would put out, more in her honor than a celebration of christmas. This year is a little different, I have a special woman in my life again and christmas is important to her and what it brings to the family. So we bought an artificial pre lit to fit a certain space in our home. But moms little ceramic tree will still be put out on a table and in her honor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 7


----------



## The100road (Nov 25, 2018)

Real tree all the way.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 25, 2018)

Real tree for me... I like a Frazier fir.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 25, 2018)

Fake!


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 25, 2018)

Get REAL! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 25, 2018)

I grew up with a real tree. Can't beat the way it makes the house smell. My wife grew up with fake trees and doesn't want to deal with a real tree. So each year, out comes the tree from the bin it's stored in and put back up...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2018)

Faux show.....
I like the fake ones. Michele likes the real ones. 
So we compromised and got a fake one.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 25, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Faux show.....
> I like the fake ones. Michele likes the real ones.
> So we compromised and got a fake one.



Sounds like a good compromise  our tree will be 28 years old this year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 25, 2018)

Real ones- when we have little ones around we get the prickly- otherwise smelly- white or balsam fir. We have family decorations from the 30's they go on the top and all the kids and grandkids still look for the pickle which gets hid. I used to take kids/grandkids out to cut one. about 5 yrs ago- laying in the snow, grandaughter crawled under tree and explained to me how she thought she could do a better job of sawing!! Kathie and I both laughing. Nothing wrong with a send me in coach attitude....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 25, 2018)

I have one of these we put out every year.
www.amazon.com/Product-Original-Charlie-Artificial-Christmas/dp/B01MA2EA3N

It's become a tradition because when we first got married we couldn't afford a real tree.
We even have the little Charlie Brown dolls that go around it. Like these.

www.amazon.com/Good-Ol-Charlie-Brown-Peppermint/dp/B001GETCZ8


----------



## pinky (Nov 25, 2018)

Never thought I would go fake. Then one year after Christmas, I was in a store and the price of a fake, pre lit was so cheap... basically giving them away, I bought one on a whim. That was about 7 years ago, I'll never go back.


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 25, 2018)

We do artificial around here, I refuse to spend that much on a dead tree. Attempted live trees a couple times, have them doing beautifully, then they just up and die mid-summer. Don't know what gives there, suspect Fusarium, tired of the battle and I gave up. It's cool, eliminates the hassle of me having to take time go get it, having to cut the bottom off, screw the base on, drag it in the house, take it down, drag it out the house, haul it off. Or, haul the heavy SOB in the house, water it, haul the heavy SOB out of the house, plant it, water it and baby it for eternity, then watch it turn brown and die for no apparent reason... Wife drags the out box whenever she wants to put the tree up, puts it up, takes it down, puts it back in the box, and puts it away. Doesn't bother me with "How do you like this one? How about this one? Well I think this one is nice. But, that one over there has more needles, and that one is darker green, and that one has a crooked branch. And, then pissing me off wanting to debate why she disagrees with whatever I tell her, and why her opinion is much wiser than mine. 

Ex #1 complained one year because we didn't have a tree to put presents under, I drew a picture of one with a crayon and hung it on the curtain. We were coming home for 2 weeks over the holidays, didn't have any children, really wasn't any need for one. 

Little brother was allergic to Christmas Trees when we were kids, determined he was actually allergic to stuff they spray them with to make them hold their needles longer; we always had live trees.


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 25, 2018)

I grew up having live trees and worked on a Christmas tree farm in high school. Each year, we go to a local tree farm and cut a fresh tree. Always looking for the perfect Balsam or Frazier Fir! When the kids come home at Christmas time, they like seeing a real tree.

Not content to have just one tree, my wife will decorate at least 2 other fake trees with ornaments. One has antique ornaments she inherited from her mother. The other one has all hand made ornaments.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 25, 2018)

We were real trees for years until the year my wife's grandparents have us their artificial tree when they were downsizing, we used it that year and loved not having to keep it wet, and it was quick and easy, plus it was one of the most realistic artificial trees I'd ever seen. After the flood in 2007, as we were replacing all our holiday decorations, we decided to go with another artificial. Plus the thought of growing a tree, using it for a month or two and then throwing it out seems wasteful as I get older.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 25, 2018)

I forgot to mention this. My Father gave us this about 8 years ago as a gift, it was about a foot tall then. It's 6' tall now, surprising that it has lived actually. So, technically we have a real tree too, just not in the house! Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 26, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 155978


That's MY tree.


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 155978



The first few years after we planted ours that's exactly how we decorated it; blue blanket wrapped around the bottom and a big red ornament.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 26, 2018)

grew up in the seventies though nineties, working on my fathers tree farms in oregon. at 19 i moved to las vegas to get out of the rain, and have used faux trees since. no love lost for harvest season, drenched, cold to the bone dealing with those prickly scotch pine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 26, 2018)

If i kept my grades up I got to skip school for a week and harvest trees with gramps. red-fir-white fir-alpine fir and spruce. The smells of the tree at christmas bring back the memory of Gramps taking a break in the snow- to smoke his pipe -Velvet tobacco and a hot cup of coffee. and maybe even bag dinner if a deer got too close at day end...... good Times-for sure

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------

